# Sticky  Wild betta profile:Macrostoma



## majerah1

I will be working on some profiles of wild betta species.This is to help show our readers,theres many more types of betta,not just the pretty ones in the cups.All of them are beautiful in their own rite!So without further ado,I introduce you all to:

Betta Macrostoma.
Mac=Big Stoma=Mouth and its very fitting!
Common names are Brunei Beauty,Peacock mouthbrooder,Spotfin betta,and Orangecheek betta

Complex:
Unimaculata 

Location:
Betta Macrostoma come from slow moving streams of Brunei,where collection of the fish is illegal,and the bordering Sarawak,where they are usually caught for export.

Status:
IUCN Vulnerable 

Size:
I have read they will reach upwards of five inches,but it seems to be the norm for them to be closer to four inches total length.

Appearance:
They are a very striking fish,males being more colorful than the females.Sexing is very easy when mature,as the males will sport a very rich orangish brown tint,with black striping on the caudal,anal and dorsal fins.The caudal will have a very nice spot,outlined in iridescence of yellow or orange,and sometimes blue.I have noticed the outer edges of the top of the caudal dorsal and ventral tips have a bluish iridescence glow to them as well.This irid is also on many of the females.
Females are brownish color,not near as striking as the males.I have found some will indeed have a black spot on the dorsal, but it will not be as easy to see as the males.Also I have seen females with a red tint to their fins.

















Male macrostomas.Note the orange cheeks

















Female macrostomas.See the black dorsal spot on the last picture.

Housing:
Betta Macrostoma is a very strong swimmer and a very accurate jumper.If you plan to house these beauties,you must be sure to have a heavy,secure lid.It is highly advised that any hole be covered with craft canvas,instead of the larger egg crate found at local hardware stores.Though they do reach lengths of four inches,they are slender and can easily navigate a way through a hole.Also note they have been found to knock the plastic lids up,so its encouraged to have a heavy glass lid.
These bettas enjoy their water on the cooler side,about mid 70's.The Ph range isnt really too important as long as acclimation is done right.I have housed mine in PH of 6.8 to 7.5,with not adverse effects.The water must be kept well filtered and plants are a huge plus to this fish.The addition of live plants and plenty places to hide,will make them feel more comfortable,though they are not a shy fish,we strive to make them as happy as can be.Tank size is important.Pairs should be kept in no less than twenty gallons of cycled water,and groups 29 up.40 is preferred,and as with any fish,the more room,the better.

Feeding:
Macrostomas are voraciuos eaters and will almost eat anything offered.A meaty diet is a must for the health of these fish.Variety is the spice of life and they enjoy a number of frozen from Bloodworms and daphnia to brine shrimp and beefheart.Pellets are a good staple.I feed mine Atisons Betta PRO,a high quality pellet along with many other betta pellets.

Breeding:
I have found these fish to breed fairly well in captivity as long as they are in good health and happy.The holding,however is not as easy.
Betta Macrostoma is a paternal mouthbrooder,meaning the father cares for the eggs and carries them in his mouth until they are able to care for themselves.They spawn much like any other betta,with the typical embrace.The female initiates the spawning,by dawning horizontal stripes along her body,and clamping her fins in submission.








Male flaring for the female.








Female with clamped fins.She will move side to side for the male to show she is ready.
The male will then flare for the female,turning to a very intensely bright orange,flaring out his fins and arching his body,almost fanning her with his pectoral fins.
Once they wrap,the male will stay arched,catching most of the eggs on his anal fin,where the female will pick them up.








Female picking up the eggs.
She will then begin to pass them to the male.This will continue for some time.Once done the male will lose some of his color and most will go into hiding for the next 12 to 16 days.The parents will not eat the fry upon release.








A male mouthbrooding.Note the extended pouch on his lower jaw.
Once released,the fry will need a variety of high quality foods to grow.They can be fed freshly hatched baby brine shrimp from day one,and gradually moving onto other live foods,then frozen and pellets.The fry grow very slow,reaching full maturity close to a year old.








Macrostoma fry

Betta macrostomas are a very sought after betta,because of the intense coloration and ability to be housed with others of its kind.It is my hopes to see more of these fish in the tanks of hobbyists,and bred here in the aquaria,instead of taken from their natural habitat.


----------



## theguppyman

when I saw this post I knew almost immediately who could have done it, who could have been the only macrostomas fanatic capable of doing this, MAJERAH1. Great post lots of good info, and by the way congarts on becoming a Moderator a position I hope to achieving one day.


----------



## majerah1

awww thanks!Yes I love my macs.You would too if you had some though.


----------



## Vic

Very nice article! I never see those at my lfs but I do like them.
Thanks for the info. 
Vic


----------



## GEN1Dawg91

So majerah1, your saying that these macs can be kept in pairs in a aquarium, without a tank divider? And by pairs do you mean male/female, male/male, or female/female? I've read that bettas should be seperated, when kept in the same tank, except for females, on the most part.


----------



## majerah1

Yes you can keep a pair together,male and female or a male with a few females.The larger the tank the more you can house.They will still bicker,like other bettas,but will not fight to the death.I currently have two tanks housing these fish a pair in one and two in the other,and everyone gets along just fine.

The bettas found at the store,or the domestic splendens indeed must be seperated.However even wild splendens will be fine with several together,they will just choose a dominant male of the bunch


----------



## GEN1Dawg91

Thanks for the info it was very helpful and made me understand wild bettas better


----------



## GEN1Dawg91

where would i find some macs in south carolina usa


----------



## majerah1

Actually,I am in SC,lol.I have been trying to spawn some,but having issues with the male holding.What part of SC are you in?
I have a pair spawning right now.Lets hope he holds.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91

clarendon county Turbeville


----------



## majerah1

Cool.Im in the upstate,Pickens county.If my boy holds would you be interested in a PR?

As far as I know,no one else in the state has any macrostomas,and Im not too sure anyone else has wilds.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91

sure that is when im about to haha


----------



## Pigeonfish

Was wondering about the Macro today, and came up with a few questions:

1. How well do they do in community tanks, obviously they'll eat anything that can fit in their mouth...

2. How long do they generally live?

3. How many young do they generally make when they breed?


----------



## majerah1

Pidgeonfish,macros are ok for community setups.They are less aggressive than the domestic bettas.I have kept some albis,mahachais and even splendens with them.These could all have been eaten if they wanted to.The main thing is keep aggressors away from them.They are large but kinda like a great dane.

I have been told the will live ten years and up.They mature slower than other bettas.

The young depends on many things.They dont have hundreds like the bubblenesters.They usually release about ten fry and up.


----------



## Pigeonfish

Thanks, bev! I'm really considering keeping these in a future setup


----------



## majerah1

Good to hear!They are some wonderful fishes,I love mine to pieces.


----------



## GEN1Dawg91

What would be some good tankmates for the macs?
And what are some suggested plants?


----------



## majerah1

Tankmates would be anything non aggressive.Though they are big,think great dane,lol.Many house them in species only tanks as they are on the red list.But I have had regular betta splendens,mahachais and albis with mine.All of these could have been eaten but were ignored.

Any plants are good as well.I was actually doing some research for some native plants and the few that I was able to find are here:[AGA-Member] FW: Plants of Borneo

I have some of the rotala walichii,and its an absolute beauty.They seem to enjoy the wisteria as well.


----------



## Pigeonfish

What about something as tiny as a Celestial Pearl Danios... Would a large school have them feel safe around the macros?


----------



## majerah1

Should.You can try it.Just have a place for the CPD if it doesnt work.Not sure if the size is similiar,but I did have my white clouds in with them too for a day and the macs ignored them.


----------



## Skybox

How's the spawning going for the breeding pair?


----------



## majerah1

Going ok.I did some switching as one of my females was getting way too bossy.Now I have her with the small male in a 20 long.She is not aggressive to him.I guess because he is so young.

I have one pair holding right now,day three so we will see how it goes.


----------



## majerah1

I also wanted to add,before I place the female in the 20,she was in my little three gallon for a day.I noticed,I forgot one of my halfmoon fry,who was supposed to go into the pond.This thing is super small,but she left it alone.

Just wanted to add that for those of you thinking of communities,and let you know how well they do with other fish.


----------



## Skybox

Just remember me, I still want pair from you down the road.*w3


----------



## majerah1

Of course!


----------



## Skybox

Majerah1, 
Thanks for the Great info.
I just got 3 betta ocellata. Here the pix of the Male:


----------



## majerah1

Beautiful! Ocellatas are one of my favs as well. Such elegant fishes.


----------



## Skybox

What are the numbers of the Betta Macrostoma in your hand? Any New breeding?
My Ocellata just release his babies 2 day ago. Got about 10 + fry. I'm still on the list for your Macrostoma.


----------



## majerah1

2 males and three females. No spawning right now as ive got them together and the males vy for the ladies attention. Thats changing today, the small pair are coming out and going into a 20 long specifically for them. We will see if anyone decides to get freaky. 

Congrats on the ocellatas, ive a male in a breeder as I type, cheeks full!


----------



## paronaram

Hi Majerah1,

Fantastic fish you have there! Are they WC?

I'm setting up Macrostoma setup, for my upcoming F1 group.
Can you please answer some questions on general setup with this fish:
1. How did you acclimate macrostoma? (drip, bag in the water ... etc)
2. How do you lower pH?
3. Can I slightly fert the plants? (very light CO2 during day only and EI)

Thank you
Aram


----------



## majerah1

Thanks! 

Mine are actually captive bred, F1s. 

1-I drip acclimated mine over the course of the day. Started out early in the morning and released them later in the evening. 

2-My PH is just over 6 out of the tap so I dont mess with it. The breeder I got them from said they were raised in 7.0 so its not an issue.

3- I have had them in a high tech setup, dosing ferts and CO2. They did well and spawned for me. Just no successful fry from those attempts.

Are yours wild caught? How are you setting them up? Be sure to keep the tank tightly covered, they do jump. Please share pics of them when you can!


----------



## paronaram

Thanks for reply.

Here in NYC pH swings, so I got RO/DI and hopefully this will help with stability.
Fish I'm getting is F1 1"+ fry (6 fish) they all will go in to 20G long that I am going to setup.
Substrate - Azoo Plant Grower Bed + Pool sand (a little in the middle for a island), Driftwood 2-3, plants a lot, pressurized CO2 will go on with light and filtration. Oh and I have almond tree leafs.
What type of filtration do you use?
I got glass canopy and back plastic strip

Thank you
Aram.


----------



## majerah1

I have used canisters but right now I am using sponge filters. I have found it doesnt matter ad long as you keep them clean. Nat can wander in soon and tell how hers is setup too. What are they feeding on? They usually will eat about anything if raised on prepared foods, however they do enjoy their live foods.


----------



## chipmunk1210

Hey! Nat here.  Bev wanted me to comment on how I keep my macs. I have kept my macs in several different setups since I have had them. They have been kept in a very heavily planted 60 gallon cube with two HOB filters and lots of light, plants, and driftwood. Had a possible spawn but male didn't hold even for 1 day. I moved them to a planted 35 gallon hex tank -- very tall tank. It was not as heavily planted since the height did not do very well with most plants. Again he spawned but didn't hold past the first day. 










I decided to go for the "natural" look from some of the videos of them in their native habitat. I took out all my plants except for my low lighters (crypts, anubias, moss, and java ferns, duckweed) added a ton of driftwood both anchored and floating, handfulls of dried oak leaves, and lots of rock/slate. The lighting was muted by the driftwood, duckweed and of course all the tannins released from the wood and leaves. The macs loved this setup -- they colored up beautifully and spawned a few times. The male actually held till day 4 the last time they spawned so definately getting better.










My next plan for these guys is a rubbermaid-type tub of around 10 ish gallons with a sponge filter, rocks/slate, hardwood leaves, driftwood, and duckweed for surface cover. A person told me recently they needed shallower water for them to hold, so I plan to see for myself how that works out.

My water is around 6.8ish from the tap but in the tank, it is closer to 7.5 because of the rock added in the tank. I do cool water changes and feed a mix of frozen and live foods.

My pair:


----------



## paronaram

majerah1 said:


> I have used canisters but right now I am using sponge filters. I have found it doesnt matter ad long as you keep them clean. Nat can wander in soon and tell how hers is setup too. What are they feeding on? They usually will eat about anything if raised on prepared foods, however they do enjoy their live foods.


I will start with Eheim 2213 and then when plants will grow in, will switch to #4 sponge... Good idea.
They feed them NLS and frozen blood worm.
I don't have frozen blood worms, I have live white worms.


----------

